# Pedals and shoes... too much grip



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

Like many here, I grew up riding BMX (park). Back then I usually wore some sort of Vans shoe and used Primo Meat Tenderizer pedals.

Fast forward many years and I build a DJ. I put DMR Vault pedals on it, because that's what I have on my trail and DH bikes. I wear my 5.10 shoes (again, what I wear for other MTB rides). I've been riding this combo for a year, and my DJ skills have improved a lot... but I am bothered by something strange: *too much* grip. When I'm pedaling toward a jump, or in between jumps, sometimes I want to shift a foot slightly on the pedal. This is pretty much impossible with my shoe/pedal combo. I never had this problem with my old BMX Vans/Tenderizer combo. It's not a problem for trail or DH, but it bothers me like crazy for DJ.

Should I change the pedals, shoes, or both? I still have an ancient pair of Tenderizers, but they look so big and heavy compared to my Vaults. What do most DJers do?


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm using five ten shoes for BMX, DJ and MTB. I hear you on the grip, I tried ANVL pedals when I demoed a Transition Patrol and couldn't get my foot position adjusted (they might rock if I were wearing random street shoes, but the pins would probably gouge the hell out of my shins). I've been running relatively cheap Wellgo metal pedals on my trail BMX and they work great with my five ten shoes (I use RF Chester on my MTB). I tried swapping out to some plastic BMX pedals last week on my DJ but they get really slippery even from the moisture on grass.

I have a set of Saint MX80 pedals that I tried in the past and they worked-- but they're 494g. They dont have the greatest reviews because they're not grippy enough for DH, I guess, but for DJ they worked fine 
https://www.amazon.com/SHIMANO-PD-MX80-Shimano-Platform-Pedals/dp/B007Q4PBO8

The pedals that came with my 2014 P. Slope have also worked well. The new models appear to be different than mine, they're only 305 grams!
https://www.jensonusa.com/Specialized-PSeries-Dirt-Pedals
Mine look more like these, all metal and ~430g
https://www.jensonusa.com/Specialized-Bennies-Platform-Pedals

The Wellgo pedals are $25 with shipping on Amazon. Unfortunately they're heavy at 540 grams. If you care.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7UZ6I0/ref=pe_385040_127745480_TE_item

The RF Chester are 340g and I might just get another set unless I can figure out something better.


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Interesting to see the plastic option. I'm tempted to try that. I'm building a 20" park bike and will probably do plastic pedals on that one. Just not sure once they get coated in dust how grippy they'll stay.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

File down the pins on the pedals.


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

Forest Rider said:


> File down the pins on the pedals.


I'll just put them on my DH bike and after a full season of rock strikes they should be good, right?


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I found these raw pedals that I just had to buy, for the name alone.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C45L2CT/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I figured pedals should be light, grippy, and concave... these aren't concave at all though the spec says they're pretty darn light. The pins are pretty intense, not sure I'd want to take one of these in the shin.

Compare shape to the ANVL Tilt v3 for example (which is also light at 390ish grams and has super long pins-- grippiest pedals I've ever been on, too grippy for my taste even riding MTB in the rain...). 
https://www.modernbike.com/product-...GWgyn7QHT8g0wdsq958HzASUx9FBJtbwaApwbEALw_wcB


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

plastic pedals..


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> plastic pedals..


Yeah I'm considering that. Looking at plastic Primo Tenderizers. Any suggestions?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

The111 said:


> Yeah I'm considering that. Looking at plastic Primo Tenderizers. Any suggestions?


I like the Odyssey Twisted pedals.

https://shop.odysseybmx.com/products/twisted-pc-pedals


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

odyssey twisted pc's as well...


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> odyssey twisted pc's as well...


Sold, after two consecutive recommendations! Thanks. Maybe I'll even shed my shin guards for dirt jumping now.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I prefer Animal Rat Traps. 

I'd also recommend Vans rather then 5.10s.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, also have some Rat Traps and like them too!


----------

